# After 83 rides I rated a passenger less than 5 and I'm now less than 5



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

So, I've basically been giving every passenger a 5 because so far they've all been fairly reasonable. However, I had one passenger tonight during a 4.5 surge who kept saying "I'm walking out right now" for well over 5 minutes. It was the 3rd time I'd had this passenger today, so I felt like she was taking advantage of the fact that she "knew" me perhaps. I almost cancelled, but then, it was 4.5 surge, and who knew if I'd get another ping if I did?

Anyway, when I dropped her off I rated her a 3 for keeping me waiting so long. I find it very odd that after 83 rides of 5 stars I now have less than that. So, I got my first less than 5 star rating. Was it from her? If so, it seems like retaliation for rating her lower. Can a pax see that do you think?

Anyway, it's not like the world is over, but it certainly makes me think twice about rating a passenger lower especially in this very small market. I have an especially nice vehicle (2015 GMC Acadia with black leather interior and dual climate control in the front as well as read climate control) and everybody compliments it and how big and new and nice it is. They're usually thrilled that it's a "step above" the rides they often get, so I can't see that anybody else docked me some stars tonight. I suppose it could've been a coincidence.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

others tell me that the pax cant see what we rate or when we rate but I am not sure.

In their app there is a way to see the rating but i dont know if it shows such a recent rating.

Yesterday I did 1 trip, rating was stable all week. I rated the rider a 1 and 5 mins later my rating dropped.

could be coincidence but idk


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

I know. I think perhaps if a passenger has a 5 maybe they see it drop and know it was you? But it does seem quick for them to see it drop. It's just so weird to me. I can't think back at ALL to anybody who may have rated me less. Everybody had a nice time. My passengers laughed and enjoyed themselves and thanked me profusely for giving them rides so they didn't get DUIs, etc. . . I don't remember one instance where somebody seemed unhappy in the least. 

That ride where she kept on putting me off is literally the only "contentious" ride I had, but even when she got in she was really sweet and nice to the point that I considered giving her a 5 and forgetting about the wasting of my time. . . But, ultimately I decided to give her the lower rating because it was really beyond reasonable.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

youre doing well it seems so dont really worry about it.

im prompt, polite and have a clean car.. im clean.. but im @ 4.76 after 135 rides


i say don't let it bother you, but it does bother me sometimes.. especially after a fresh decrease in my rating.... on the other hand there isn't much more I can/want to do for these people so it is what it is..

past 2 weeks my summary email said I received 53 Five stars out of 57 rides or something like that.. so a a few people rated me 1's

I drive really fast if the coast is clear (no upcoming lights, turns, etc) maybe thats it..


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I don't even clean my car daily anymore.
I only drive it through a car wash for $3.00 once a week. 
I didn't see much change in ratings. I am even better. 
Only some drunks and drunk college kids rate me low for whatever reason.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

You need to start being tougher like you were with that prima donna. Don't sweat it. If you have a 5 at 83 rides, you are doing great and far from being deactivated. you will soon learn being perfect isn't going to happen and if you are above 4.75, you are doing great. 5 stars or 4.75 stars is basically the same. No brownie points that you can redeem in at the uber store.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

RachelD said:


> I think perhaps if a passenger has a 5 maybe they see it drop


Only 2 ways for a passenger to find out their rating.
Ask a driver or email Uber. The passenger app doesn't show their rating. They never see it like we see ours.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

RachelD said:


> So, I've basically been giving every passenger a 5 because so far they've all been fairly reasonable. However, I had one passenger tonight during a 4.5 surge who kept saying "I'm walking out right now" for well over 5 minutes. It was the 3rd time I'd had this passenger today, so I felt like she was taking advantage of the fact that she "knew" me perhaps. I almost cancelled, but then, it was 4.5 surge, and who knew if I'd get another ping if I did?
> 
> Anyway, when I dropped her off I rated her a 3 for keeping me waiting so long. I find it very odd that after 83 rides of 5 stars I now have less than that. So, I got my first less than 5 star rating. Was it from her? If so, it seems like retaliation for rating her lower. Can a pax see that do you think?
> 
> Anyway, it's not like the world is over, but it certainly makes me think twice about rating a passenger lower especially in this very small market. I have an especially nice vehicle (2015 GMC Acadia with black leather interior and dual climate control in the front as well as read climate control) and everybody compliments it and how big and new and nice it is. They're usually thrilled that it's a "step above" the rides they often get, so I can't see that anybody else docked me some stars tonight. I suppose it could've been a coincidence.


Be happy you still get 4.5 surges where you are. And it could be someone from a week ago that just rated you. But if it was the surge pax it's probably the surge that made her rate low.


----------



## UberNow (Sep 12, 2015)

Backdash said:


> Only 2 ways for a passenger to find out their raring.
> Ask a driver or email Uber. The passenger app doesn't show their rating. They never see it like we see ours.


But riders can see our rating, right?


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

RachelD said:


> So, I've basically been giving every passenger a 5 because so far they've all been fairly reasonable. However, I had one passenger tonight during a 4.5 surge who kept saying "I'm walking out right now" for well over 5 minutes. It was the 3rd time I'd had this passenger today, so I felt like she was taking advantage of the fact that she "knew" me perhaps. I almost cancelled, but then, it was 4.5 surge, and who knew if I'd get another ping if I did?
> 
> Anyway, when I dropped her off I rated her a 3 for keeping me waiting so long. I find it very odd that after 83 rides of 5 stars I now have less than that. So, I got my first less than 5 star rating. Was it from her? If so, it seems like retaliation for rating her lower. Can a pax see that do you think?
> 
> Anyway, it's not like the world is over, but it certainly makes me think twice about rating a passenger lower especially in this very small market. I have an especially nice vehicle (2015 GMC Acadia with black leather interior and dual climate control in the front as well as read climate control) and everybody compliments it and how big and new and nice it is. They're usually thrilled that it's a "step above" the rides they often get, so I can't see that anybody else docked me some stars tonight. I suppose it could've been a coincidence.


It's was only a matter of time. Everyone eventually get that pax who dings then for no apparent reason. Be thankful it took 83rides to happen


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

RachelD said:


> I know. I think perhaps if a passenger has a 5 maybe they see it drop and know it was you? But it does seem quick for them to see it drop. It's just so weird to me. I can't think back at ALL to anybody who may have rated me less. Everybody had a nice time. My passengers laughed and enjoyed themselves and thanked me profusely for giving them rides so they didn't get DUIs, etc. . . I don't remember one instance where somebody seemed unhappy in the least.
> 
> That ride where she kept on putting me off is literally the only "contentious" ride I had, but even when she got in she was really sweet and nice to the point that I considered giving her a 5 and forgetting about the wasting of my time. . . But, ultimately I decided to give her the lower rating because it was really beyond reasonable.


Exactly. If they are going to let them rate, make them do it right away before they can do anything more on the app, like we have to. Otherwise there are obviously situations where they can put two together and figure out you just rated them poorly


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

RachelD said:


> So, I've basically been giving every passenger a 5 because so far they've all been fairly reasonable. However, I had one passenger tonight during a 4.5 surge who kept saying "I'm walking out right now" for well over 5 minutes. It was the 3rd time I'd had this passenger today, so I felt like she was taking advantage of the fact that she "knew" me perhaps. I almost cancelled, but then, it was 4.5 surge, and who knew if I'd get another ping if I did?
> 
> Anyway, when I dropped her off I rated her a 3 for keeping me waiting so long. I find it very odd that after 83 rides of 5 stars I now have less than that. So, I got my first less than 5 star rating. Was it from her? If so, it seems like retaliation for rating her lower. Can a pax see that do you think?
> 
> Anyway, it's not like the world is over, but it certainly makes me think twice about rating a passenger lower especially in this very small market. I have an especially nice vehicle (2015 GMC Acadia with black leather interior and dual climate control in the front as well as read climate control) and everybody compliments it and how big and new and nice it is. They're usually thrilled that it's a "step above" the rides they often get, so I can't see that anybody else docked me some stars tonight. I suppose it could've been a coincidence.


Did you actually think everyone will love you like your mom, lol.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Really need to get over it. My guess it was female intuition. She sensed you were pissed off and vice versa.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

You got a 4.5 surge and you are complaing about a rating???? Rachel we get paid in dollars not stars. 4.7 rated drivers get paid the same as 5.0 drivers.

The depreciation on a $40,000+ acadia could be a discussion for another thread.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

RachelD said:


> So, I've basically been giving every passenger a 5 because so far they've all been fairly reasonable. However, I had one passenger tonight during a 4.5 surge who kept saying "I'm walking out right now" for well over 5 minutes. It was the 3rd time I'd had this passenger today, so I felt like she was taking advantage of the fact that she "knew" me perhaps. I almost cancelled, but then, it was 4.5 surge, and who knew if I'd get another ping if I did?
> 
> Anyway, when I dropped her off I rated her a 3 for keeping me waiting so long. I find it very odd that after 83 rides of 5 stars I now have less than that. So, I got my first less than 5 star rating. Was it from her?


Riders do not see their rating unless a driver shows it to them - and even then it's only the 'total', not by ride.
So, no - *it was not a retaliation from you giving her a 3* rating.
It WAS a down-rating because of the surge pricing - something drivers have no control over*...
and *a GLARING flaw in the rating system which allows riders to down-rate drivers for UBER policies.*


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberNow said:


> But riders can see our rating, right?


Riders see the driver rating (avg of last 500 rides)
and drivers see the rider's rating average.
Drivers can see their OWN average rating.
Riders cannot see their own average rating.


----------



## UberNow (Sep 12, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Riders see the driver rating (avg of last 500 rides)
> and driver see the rider's rating average.
> Drivers can see their OWN average rating.
> Riders cannot see their own average rating.


Thanks. Once a rider asked what his rating was. I said I didn't know and I didn't. After I dropped him off, I played with the app and found out his rating.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

RachelD said:


> So, I've basically been giving every passenger a 5 because so far they've all been fairly reasonable. However, I had one passenger tonight during a 4.5 surge who kept saying "I'm walking out right now" for well over 5 minutes. It was the 3rd time I'd had this passenger today, so I felt like she was taking advantage of the fact that she "knew" me perhaps. I almost cancelled, but then, it was 4.5 surge, and who knew if I'd get another ping if I did?
> 
> Anyway, when I dropped her off I rated her a 3 for keeping me waiting so long. I find it very odd that after 83 rides of 5 stars I now have less than that. So, I got my first less than 5 star rating. Was it from her? If so, it seems like retaliation for rating her lower. Can a pax see that do you think?
> 
> Anyway, it's not like the world is over, but it certainly makes me think twice about rating a passenger lower especially in this very small market. I have an especially nice vehicle (2015 GMC Acadia with black leather interior and dual climate control in the front as well as read climate control) and everybody compliments it and how big and new and nice it is. They're usually thrilled that it's a "step above" the rides they often get, so I can't see that anybody else docked me some stars tonight. I suppose it could've been a coincidence.


The rating system is flawed anyway. I don't let ratings control anything. If you get a drunk pax in your car, don't expect too much. I'll never take one as I don't do it at night and won't. I don't do ANYTHING based on ratings. to me its just a number as always will be.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

A person you didn't like probably didn't like you either. 
Easy answer.


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

RachelD said:


> So, I've basically been giving every passenger a 5 because so far they've all been fairly reasonable. However, I had one passenger tonight during a 4.5 surge who kept saying "I'm walking out right now" for well over 5 minutes. It was the 3rd time I'd had this passenger today, so I felt like she was taking advantage of the fact that she "knew" me perhaps. I almost cancelled, but then, it was 4.5 surge, and who knew if I'd get another ping if I did?
> 
> Anyway, when I dropped her off I rated her a 3 for keeping me waiting so long. I find it very odd that after 83 rides of 5 stars I now have less than that. So, I got my first less than 5 star rating. Was it from her? If so, it seems like retaliation for rating her lower. Can a pax see that do you think?
> 
> Anyway, it's not like the world is over, but it certainly makes me think twice about rating a passenger lower especially in this very small market. I have an especially nice vehicle (2015 GMC Acadia with black leather interior and dual climate control in the front as well as read climate control) and everybody compliments it and how big and new and nice it is. They're usually thrilled that it's a "step above" the rides they often get, so I can't see that anybody else docked me some stars tonight. I suppose it could've been a coincidence.


It was probably the surge that knocked you down on your rating.

My problem today is I had a perfect 5.0 day yesterday, and I've been signed on for an hour now. No rides. And turned on the app to a 4.72 rating signed off, then it was 4.73 and then it changed again to 4.72! If that's not evidence of Uber manipulation of ratings I don't know what is.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

i had a really drunk pax last night, i just took his phone and rated myself.


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

You know, come to think of it, I got approved as UberXL 2 weeks ago, and for 4 rides last night I reported over 4 passengers, and got 3 fare adjustments and then for the 4th I got an email saying "sorry UberXL isn't available in your area, so we can't adjust your fare." Perhaps the partner support rates us too? I don't know.

By the way, I responded asking them to clarify that I should turn down extra riders then if I can't get UberXL rates. I also asked what the insurance situation was if I drove UberX with more than 4 passengers. Shockingly, no response just yet. Seems like I'm not going to make it through this football season's game days as an Uber driver. This was short term thing for me just after OSU game days.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

DB2448 said:


> It was probably the surge that knocked you down on your rating.


I agree.


> My problem today is I had a perfect 5.0 day yesterday, and I've been signed on for an hour now. No rides. And turned on the app to a 4.72 rating signed off, then it was 4.73 and then it changed again to 4.72! If that's not evidence of Uber manipulation of ratings I don't know what is.


No... unlike drivers who have to rate the ride immediately, RIDERS don't have to rate the ride until later. If they don't take another ride for days or weeks, the rating will be delayed that amount of time.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

RachelD said:


> You know, come to think of it, I got approved as UberXL 2 weeks ago, and for 4 rides last night I reported over 4 passengers, and got 3 fare adjustments and then for the 4th I got an email saying "sorry UberXL isn't available in your area, so we can't adjust your fare." Perhaps the partner support rates us too? I don't know.


No - support does not rate us in our 'driver rating' (although according to one CSR, Uber does internal rating of drivers based on all sorts of metrics).
On that last email where the CSR wrote to tell you there's no XL service... just keep replying and politely correcting them and requesting the fare adjustment until you get it. They WILL eventually adjust the fare for you properly. CSRs are under a lot of pressure to move things out of their in box... and they do not always get it right the first time - especially new CSRs and especially CSRs overseas. Just be polite and PERSISTENT. Eventually, it becomes less expensive to just pay you than for Uber to pay a CSR $10/hr to deal with you.



> By the way, I responded asking them to clarify that I should turn down extra riders then if I can't get UberXL rates.


Good question to ask Uber!


> I also asked what the insurance situation was if I drove UberX with more than 4 passengers.


Good question - but it's not an issue. The Uber insurance will cover you as long as your vehicle is approved for XL (more than 4 pax). They don't care at what 'rate' you are driving - it's irrelevant.


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

Fabulous. Now I log on to Uber and see I'm at 4.55 for Saturday night. WOW. I know there's little use being butthurt over it, but I'm not gonna lie, I'm a tiny bit butthurt. I worked my ASS off for people Saturday night. I did 26 rides in 6 hours and I was EXHAUSTED after it. People are such assholes. I have a nice, new, insanely clean car. I'm pleasant to the passengers.

I got everyone there safely. I avoided 2 crazy people who ran red lights, and if I hadn't been extra cautious I would've been in the intersection when they were flying right through it and into us, but I check even when the light turns green!

The only thing I can think of is that the app kept ****ing up the dropoff and pickup points. There's some places in town where the GPS doesn't have the right places obviously. And it also dropped half the time on Saturday because things were so busy. The signal would just randomly drop (which had NEVER happened before). Maybe people didn't like that. IDK.


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

lol. I'm moving into another stage of "new driver" obviously, and now passengers will no longer get 5s just for being tolerable. If they make me wait, if they act stupid, if they don't put in the right pickup, so I end up ridiculously far away from them (which one girl did THREE TIMES to me on Saturday), then I'm rating them low. I'm canceling if they don't figure out how to use the damn app too. If you can't put your pin in the right location, you don't deserve a ride. Also, enter a damn dropoff!


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Good question to ask Uber!
> Good question - but it's not an issue. The Uber insurance will cover you as long as your vehicle is approved for XL (more than 4 pax). They don't care at what 'rate' you are driving - it's irrelevant.


Unfortunately nobody will respond to my questions. . . Lovely.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

On two occasions passengers have told me, "I just don't give out 5 stars" Each time I explained that if a driver is prompt with the pick up, efficient with GPS to your destination and the ride is, safe and comfortable, than the driver deserves a five star rating from you, they have more than earned it. It just goes to show you the lame, 
F UP, thought process of some people. Some people's expectations can never be satisfied, usually because they are ass holes.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

RachelD said:


> Fabulous. Now I log on to Uber and see I'm at 4.55 for Saturday night.


It takes time, but you will worry about it less as time goes by and you rack up rides.
There are a LOT of problems with the rating system -
and there's nothing you can do about it -
so don't worry about it or let it get to you.

Be aware that you will be 'down-rated' for:

surge pricing (over which you have no control)
traffic (over which you have no control)
no address entered in the request (over which you have no control)
the paxs bad day (over which you have no control)
not talking enough (in their opinion)
talking too much (in their opinion)
flirting
not flirting
the phase of the moon (over which yo have no control)
the football teams' loss (over which you have no control - unless you were playing)

You should also keep in mind that many people *think* that a 4* rating is really good - just like it is for a movie, play or restaurant.

Don't sweat it... just relax and do your best. - eventually your ratings will rise above the average for your city - and that's really all that matters. As someone else here said: 'you don't take your stars to the bank'. Drive for the money (and hopefully, the tips).

Good luck!


----------



## UberNow (Sep 12, 2015)

Horsebm said:


> On two occasions passengers have told me, "I just don't give out 5 stars" Each time I explained that if a driver is prompt with the pick up, efficient with GPS to your destination and the ride is, safe and comfortable, than the driver deserves a five star rating from you, they have more than earned it. It just goes to show you the lame,
> F UP, thought process of some people. Some people's expectations can never be satisfied, usually because they are ass holes.


I know. To begin with I gave all passengers five stars. Then, I hardened and the default is four stars and below.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

RachelD said:


> lol. I'm moving into another stage of "new driver" obviously, and now passengers will no longer get 5s just for being tolerable. If they make me wait, if they act stupid, if they don't put in the right pickup, so I end up ridiculously far away from them (which one girl did THREE TIMES to me on Saturday), then I'm rating them low. I'm canceling if they don't figure out how to use the damn app too. If you can't put your pin in the right location, you don't deserve a ride. Also, enter a damn dropoff!


Honeymoon is over and now reality is setting in. Welcome to Company. Our name happens to be Misery.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

1) don't sweat ratings too much, if you're a good driver the knuckleheads can't destroy all the good ratings you get.

2) no, passengers can't see what they're rated. They can ask their driver, but at that point she already would have rated you. They can submit a request to Uber to know their rating but that is buried in the app's Help section.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

https://help.uber.com/h/e9302f73-8625-427f-abf7-dbe7ab25af7d ...Uber's web-site explanation.


----------



## nooneyouknowof (Sep 28, 2015)

If you were a 5.0 through 83 rides, you were VERY lucky. I got a B*** my first night who gave me a 1. It's taken me 80 more rides to get it back to 4.86.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

You're driving a new car that costs at least $40,000 for Uber, and you're concerned about your rating? I love this forum.


----------



## TheHammer (Jan 4, 2015)

Just looked at my ratings. 4.82 for 953 rides. I can live with that.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> It takes time, but you will worry about it less as time goes by and you rack up rides.
> There are a LOT of problems with the rating system -
> and there's nothing you can do about it -
> so don't worry about it or let it get to you.
> ...


Uber is aware of that, condones it and plays off that. That is a selling point, pax can vent on their driver via the rating system for exactly the reasons mentioned. Uber decided that those who fall into the bottom 10% are those who need to worry about the consequences. Uber wants pax to feel empowered whether they are right or wrong. It is illusion.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

RachelD said:


> lol. I'm moving into another stage of "new driver" obviously, and now passengers will no longer get 5s just for being tolerable. If they make me wait, if they act stupid, if they don't put in the right pickup, so I end up ridiculously far away from them (which one girl did THREE TIMES to me on Saturday), then I'm rating them low. I'm canceling if they don't figure out how to use the damn app too. If you can't put your pin in the right location, you don't deserve a ride. Also, enter a damn dropoff!


Don't worry about your ratings. It is a means of distraction. Focus on taking control of your car, being efficient, not chasing pins and pax, enabling abusive pax to ride etc.

The rating system is designed to subordinate you and keep you from taking control of what is supposed to be your business, in my opinion. that is my observation as someone not caught up in the actual drama. If I was caught up in the drama, I might have a different take on it.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

RachelD You are kicking it in an area that still pays $1.75 a mile, bust your ass, grab as much as you can and enjoy it while you can. Screw the ratings, over 4.6 overall and you are good to go! I will take a 4.5 surge and a 1 any day thank you!!


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> RachelD You are kicking it in an area that still pays $1.75 a mile, bust your ass, grab as much as you can and enjoy it while you can. Screw the ratings, over 4.6 overall and you are good to go! I will take a 4.5 surge and a 1 any day thank you!!





Realityshark said:


> You're driving a new car that costs at least $40,000 for Uber, and you're concerned about your rating? I love this forum.


All the advice is solid on the thread. Remove your ego from the equation. Don't take the high rates in your market for granted. If you can truly afford those wheels, you don't need Uber asat. Focus on enjoying the honeymoon. Keep close eye on your vehicle, I personally couldn't imagine using such an expensive car (wouldn't consider using my own car - period) for UberX long term. the rates would need to be what you have and no less.

Enjoy.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

$1.75 per mile....... You're one of the few left.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> $1.75 per mile....... You're one of the few left.


Might be indicative of new markets or new geographically isolated markets with a captive market such as a college town. Stillwater is a college town, wouldn't be surprised if many of the drivers need to drive in from a decent distance.

If by "one of the few left" you mean not in a mature market..... that might be the case.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Yep honeymoon. I'm under 30 days and I felt the same way. I'm over it now.
No more uber x rides, XL only. Lyft gets the regular rides.
I had 5 stars for my first 70-80 as well it will go down, just wait. I rate harder now also.
uber knows this rating thing can mess with a drivers head, think about it...some people will drive more to compete with that score.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Huberis said:


> I... wouldn't consider using my own car - period... for UberX long term.


I don't know why not... I'd use YOUR car for UberX.


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> You're driving a new car that costs at least $40,000 for Uber, and you're concerned about your rating? I love this forum.


Dude, I have the car. . . I'll have it whether I drive for Uber or not.

Thing is, I'm a writer, and I was sick with a tick borne illness for 2 months this past summer. Seriously, really bad, in the hospital sick. SO, I didn't get to work, and I had HUGE medical bills.

I need this Uber short-term to try to claw back that lost income for those 2 unexpected months I was out of work. I realize it's not a "typical" situation. My books still sold on autopilot during my illness, but I wasn't writing more, interacting with readers, doing any type of promotion, etc. . . So sales fell, and making them back up is slow going. Uber fills in the gaps.


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Don't worry about your ratings. It is a means of distraction. Focus on taking control of your car, being efficient, not chasing pins and pax, enabling abusive pax to ride etc.
> 
> The rating system is designed to subordinate you and keep you from taking control of what is supposed to be your business, in my opinion. that is my observation as someone not caught up in the actual drama. If I was caught up in the drama, I might have a different take on it.


Thank you. Very good advice. . . I'm taking deep breaths and letting it go


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> RachelD You are kicking it in an area that still pays $1.75 a mile, bust your ass, grab as much as you can and enjoy it while you can. Screw the ratings, over 4.6 overall and you are good to go! I will take a 4.5 surge and a 1 any day thank you!!


That's my hope. Maybe I'll make it through the fall. We've had a massive influx of new drivers in the past month already


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

Huberis said:


> All the advice is solid on the thread. Remove your ego from the equation. Don't take the high rates in your market for granted. If you can truly afford those wheels, you don't need Uber asat. Focus on enjoying the honeymoon. Keep close eye on your vehicle, I personally couldn't imagine using such an expensive car (wouldn't consider using my own car - period) for UberX long term. the rates would need to be what you have and no less.
> 
> Enjoy.


Yes. If they go down, I'm out. I posted above as to why I'm driving Uber for a bit. . .I had an unexpected illness.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

All the more reason to enjoy it now. The high rates are meant to attract those drivers, eventually, it will drive down the surges and force them to become more ephemeral. Good luck.


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

Skinny1 said:


> Yep honeymoon. I'm under 30 days and I felt the same way. I'm over it now.
> No more uber x rides, XL only. Lyft gets the regular rides.
> I had 5 stars for my first 70-80 as well it will go down, just wait. I rate harder now also.
> uber knows this rating thing can mess with a drivers head, think about it...some people will drive more to compete with that score.


I wish we had Lyft in my market. I got certified in OKC with the hopes to be able to switch if/when it comes here. 
I've driven less lol. I just realized I didn't need the hassle and drama of a-hole people in my nice car


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Might be indicative of new markets or new geographically isolated markets with a captive market such as a college town. Stillwater is a college town, wouldn't be surprised if many of the drivers need to drive in from a decent distance.
> 
> If by "one of the few left" you mean not in a mature market..... that might be the case.


Yes. I know several who come in from 30+ miles out. I actually live here, so it's not a driving in situation thankfully.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

RachelD said:


> I wish we had Lyft in my market. I got certified in OKC with the hopes to be able to switch if/when it comes here.
> I've driven less lol. I just realized I didn't need the hassle and drama of a-hole people in my nice car


The presence of Lyft in addition to Uber mostly seems to hasten the race to the bottom in terms of rates. Neither Uber nor Lyft believe much in fair competition. Rates are at noncompetitive levels.


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

Huberis said:


> The presence of Lyft in addition to Uber mostly seems to hasten the race to the bottom in terms of rates. Neither Uber nor Lyft believe much in fair competition. Rates are at noncompetitive levels.


Well then perhaps I can/should stop wishing lol


----------



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

DB2448 said:


> It was probably the surge that knocked you down on your rating.
> 
> My problem today is I had a perfect 5.0 day yesterday, and I've been signed on for an hour now. No rides. And turned on the app to a 4.72 rating signed off, then it was 4.73 and then it changed again to 4.72! If that's not evidence of Uber manipulation of ratings I don't know what is.


Rating fluctuation is because of at least two reasons
1. people rate when they need next ride, it could be two or three days later.
2. Uber manipulation


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

RachelD said:


> Dude, I have the car. . . I'll have it whether I drive for Uber or not.
> I need this Uber short-term to try to claw back that lost income for those 2 unexpected months I was out of work. I realize it's not a "typical" situation. My books still sold on autopilot during my illness, but I wasn't writing more, interacting with readers, doing any type of promotion, etc. . . So sales fell, and making them back up is slow going. Uber fills in the gaps.


Ugh... hope you're all recovered and feeling well now, but...
at the max 17MPG your car gets in city driving,
you might be better off loading up that Arcadia with cases of your books,
parking on a nice busy corner downtown and selling autographed copies out of the back. 
UberBOOKS.


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Ugh... hope you're all recovered and feeling well now, but...
> at the max 17MPG your car gets in city driving,
> you might be better off loading up that Arcadia with cases of your books,
> parking on a nice busy corner downtown and selling autographed copies out of the back.
> UberBOOKS.


lol. A good idea. I have had a few pax's get super excited when they found out.

I do actually often use Uber as a true ride share when I'm already out and about running an errand or dropping a kid off at after school stuff, etc. . . I even did it in OKC while visiting a friend for lunch. Picked up somebody RIGHT on my way and dropped him off across the street from my friend's. But, on game day, I go out and Uber lol. I don't drive all that many miles on game day because the rides are typically short. But, there are still surges fairly often making them better than "normal" short rides.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

RachelD said:


> lol. A good idea. I have had a few pax's get super excited when they found out.
> 
> I do actually often use Uber as a true ride share when I'm already out and about running an errand or dropping a kid off at after school stuff, etc. . . I even did it in OKC while visiting a friend for lunch. Picked up somebody RIGHT on my way and dropped him off across the street from my friend's.


 That's what Google is focusing on with Waze (an Israeli company they bought in 2013). Earlier this year they launched 'RideWith' (in Tel Aviv) as a part of Waze, that matches people up who are commuting in the same direction.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

RachelD said:


> So, I've basically been giving every passenger a 5 because so far they've all been fairly reasonable. However, I had one passenger tonight during a 4.5 surge who kept saying "I'm walking out right now" for well over 5 minutes. It was the 3rd time I'd had this passenger today, so I felt like she was taking advantage of the fact that she "knew" me perhaps. I almost cancelled, but then, it was 4.5 surge, and who knew if I'd get another ping if I did?
> 
> Anyway, when I dropped her off I rated her a 3 for keeping me waiting so long. I find it very odd that after 83 rides of 5 stars I now have less than that. So, I got my first less than 5 star rating. Was it from her? If so, it seems like retaliation for rating her lower. Can a pax see that do you think?
> 
> Anyway, it's not like the world is over, but it certainly makes me think twice about rating a passenger lower especially in this very small market. I have an especially nice vehicle (2015 GMC Acadia with black leather interior and dual climate control in the front as well as read climate control) and everybody compliments it and how big and new and nice it is. They're usually thrilled that it's a "step above" the rides they often get, so I can't see that anybody else docked me some stars tonight. I suppose it could've been a coincidence.


RD, are you providing this vehicle at X rates? Granted, 4.5 surge then one is justified. But surely not @ base 1X rates?


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

RachelD said:


> Fabulous. Now I log on to Uber and see I'm at 4.55 for Saturday night. WOW. I know there's little use being butthurt over it, but I'm not gonna lie, I'm a tiny bit butthurt. I worked my ASS off for people Saturday night. I did 26 rides in 6 hours and I was EXHAUSTED after it. People are such assholes. I have a nice, new, insanely clean car. I'm pleasant to the passengers.
> 
> I got everyone there safely. I avoided 2 crazy people who ran red lights, and if I hadn't been extra cautious I would've been in the intersection when they were flying right through it and into us, but I check even when the light turns green!
> 
> The only thing I can think of is that the app kept ****ing up the dropoff and pickup points. There's some places in town where the GPS doesn't have the right places obviously. And it also dropped half the time on Saturday because things were so busy. The signal would just randomly drop (which had NEVER happened before). Maybe people didn't like that. IDK.


Are you Ubering to earn "Stars" or to earn "$"?


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Are you Ubering to earn "Stars" or to earn "$"?


lol. Money clearly. But, it obviously sucks to not be appreciated. I know it's crazy, but up until now I'd had really respectful, thankful happy passengers who were thrilled we even HAVE Uber in Stillwater lol. I do feel like I'm giving out more "value" than I should with using a super nice vehicle for UberX. But, I mean, it's the vehicle I have.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

RachelD said:


> lol. I'm moving into another stage of "new driver" obviously, and now passengers will no longer get 5s just for being tolerable. If they make me wait, if they act stupid, if they don't put in the right pickup, so I end up ridiculously far away from them (which one girl did THREE TIMES to me on Saturday), then I'm rating them low. I'm canceling if they don't figure out how to use the damn app too. If you can't put your pin in the right location, you don't deserve a ride. Also, enter a damn dropoff!


Hey Rachel welcome to the club!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

RachelD said:


> lol. Money clearly. But, it obviously sucks to not be appreciated. I know it's crazy, but up until now I'd had really respectful, thankful happy passengers who were thrilled we even HAVE Uber in Stillwater lol. I do feel like I'm giving out more "value" than I should with using a super nice vehicle for UberX. But, I mean, it's the vehicle I have.


Speaking of which... you're not leasing your Arcadia are you?
Watch your miles! Depreciation is bad enough... but having to pay $0.30/mi on overage miles at the end of your lease will freakin' kill you.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

RachelD said:


> lol. Money clearly. But, it obviously sucks to not be appreciated. I know it's crazy, but up until now I'd had really respectful, thankful happy passengers who were thrilled we even HAVE Uber in Stillwater lol. _I do feel like I'm giving out more "value" than I should with using a super nice vehicle for UberX_. But, I mean, it's the vehicle I have.


Yea, we all get that. And all new markets start this way. Our best advice is, ignore the psych warfare of the ratings nonsense.
Second, you have a limited inventory of unused Acadia "miles" that you can sell. Be selective, sell them @ XL or 2X+ surge rates only. 
Even if you can only sell these rides ten hours a week, you'll do better in this way and spend your other time selling new writing content, which has huge leverage opportunity. You can only sell one GUber mile at a time.
JM2$ worth!


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Speaking of which... you're not leasing your Arcadia are you?
> Watch your miles! Depreciation is bad enough... but having to pay $0.30/mi on overage miles at the end of your lease will freakin' kill you.


What he said. A fatal GNuber mistake!!!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

The real truth is Drive Drive Drive. (no commas) Once you reach 500 rides no one ride can hurt your average. No one tells the pax that Uber will kick you at 4.6. Many pax feel 4 is great for a good ride.
I rate them the same.

Dr.Fun's rating scale.
5 Good ride with tip
4 Good ride with no tip
3 Obx pax no tip
2 Obx pax no tip and drooled on your seats.
1 Touched the drive, barfed, damaged your car.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

UberNow said:


> Thanks. Once a rider asked what his rating was. I said I didn't know and I didn't. After I dropped him off, I played with the app and found out his rating.


I always tell them their rating is lower than it is if I feel I am going to lower it for them. They won't know it came from me.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

RachelD said:


> I know. I think perhaps if a passenger has a 5 maybe they see it drop and know it was you? But it does seem quick for them to see it drop. It's just so weird to me. I can't think back at ALL to anybody who may have rated me less. Everybody had a nice time. My passengers laughed and enjoyed themselves and thanked me profusely for giving them rides so they didn't get DUIs, etc. . . I don't remember one instance where somebody seemed unhappy in the least.
> 
> That ride where she kept on putting me off is literally the only "contentious" ride I had, but even when she got in she was really sweet and nice to the point that I considered giving her a 5 and forgetting about the wasting of my time. . . But, ultimately I decided to give her the lower rating because it was really beyond reasonable.


^^^
Probably her first Uber ride and everybody starts out with 5*. 
If she saw that she was below 5, she knew that it had to be you.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Riders can not see what we Rate them, heck most don't even know we rate them. And, she would have to Rate you before getting back into her Passenger Uber App...so I would not worry about how you rate them, so long as it is fair in your mind.

She rated you low because she was on Surge (you wrote 4.5x surge and that is way high) and she has no quick and easy way to retaliate that to Uber, but rate the Driver low...we gots to take the bad with the good. : /


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

I


RachelD said:


> I know. I think perhaps if a passenger has a 5 maybe they see it drop and know it was you? But it does seem quick for them to see it drop. It's just so weird to me. I can't think back at ALL to anybody who may have rated me less. Everybody had a nice time. My passengers laughed and enjoyed themselves and thanked me profusely for giving them rides so they didn't get DUIs, etc. . . I don't remember one instance where somebody seemed unhappy in the least.
> 
> That ride where she kept on putting me off is literally the only "contentious" ride I had, but even when she got in she was really sweet and nice to the point that I considered giving her a 5 and forgetting about the wasting of my time. . . But, ultimately I decided to give her the lower rating because it was really beyond reasonable.


ts easy to keep your rating up if you drive only during the day but when you step across the line and start doing late nite and surges, expect your rating to fall. The surge people will trash you. Just wait until someone throws up and you get a cleaning fee, they will really get you. From OKC


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Speaking of which... you're not leasing your Arcadia are you?
> Watch your miles! Depreciation is bad enough... but having to pay $0.30/mi on overage miles at the end of your lease will freakin' kill you.


No. I sold my 2007 Chevy Equinox and bought this. I buy cars and drive them for the long haul usually. I get from 7-10 years on my vehicles most of the time so far.


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Riders have no way of telling how we've rated them. They can ask Uber support, or their driver, what their rating is at the moment, but that's all the info they will get. Most passengers don't even know we rate them or that their rating impacts their chances of getting a ride.
> 
> A couple of questions:
> 
> ...


I didn't call her, but I texted her myself 2 times, and then she took it upon herself to text me once. The first text was because she's stupid (this was my 3rd time to have her) and she can't put in her location correctly. The 2nd time was to tell her I was parked and waiting (very difficult to get parking in that area at that time). At that point she responded she was walking out just then. After about 5 minutes she texted me again saying she's headed out. It was still several minutes after that. I would've canceled on her if it hadn't been 4.5 surge. Because yes, at that rate, pretty much everybody who pings is getting in my car


----------



## capable (Aug 9, 2015)

RachelD said:


> So, I've basically been giving every passenger a 5 because so far they've all been fairly reasonable. However, I had one passenger tonight during a 4.5 surge who kept saying "I'm walking out right now" for well over 5 minutes. It was the 3rd time I'd had this passenger today, so I felt like she was taking advantage of the fact that she "knew" me perhaps. I almost cancelled, but then, it was 4.5 surge, and who knew if I'd get another ping if I did?
> 
> Anyway, when I dropped her off I rated her a 3 for keeping me waiting so long. I find it very odd that after 83 rides of 5 stars I now have less than that. So, I got my first less than 5 star rating. Was it from her? If so, it seems like retaliation for rating her lower. Can a pax see that do you think?
> 
> Anyway, it's not like the world is over, but it certainly makes me think twice about rating a passenger lower especially in this very small market. I have an especially nice vehicle (2015 GMC Acadia with black leather interior and dual climate control in the front as well as read climate control) and everybody compliments it and how big and new and nice it is. They're usually thrilled that it's a "step above" the rides they often get, so I can't see that anybody else docked me some stars tonight. I suppose it could've been a coincidence.


The uber rating system will never be fair bcuz I feel it favors the pax more than the driver . I wonder why uber don't make them give a rating instantly after every ride like we have on the driver app, and why do the riders have a comment box attached to the rating and drivers don't have one ?


----------



## twinwillow (Oct 9, 2015)

UberNow said:


> Thanks. Once a rider asked what his rating was. I said I didn't know and I didn't. After I dropped him off, I played with the app and found out his rating.


The pax's rating appears on the screen after they ping you. It's on the bottom line. If a pax asks me what their rating is, I simply answer, I don't know.

They _can_ see the drivers rating when the ping is accepted and they see the pic of you and your car.


----------



## KevRyde (Jan 27, 2015)

Rachel you seem like a total sweetheart and an awesome driver (meaning Uber doesn't deserve you). While it's probably nothing - except for the fact that Uber is an awful company run by awful people - an image search on your avatar pic leads directly to your twitter page and web site, so just be careful.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

KevRyde said:


> Rachel you seem like a total sweetheart and an awesome driver (meaning Uber doesn't deserve you). While it's probably nothing - *except for the fact that Uber is an awful company run by awful people* - an image search on your avatar pic leads directly to your twitter page and web site, so just be careful.


Brutal truth. Said in plain English, GUber retaliates aggressively and monitors this site. Why it was recommended to you to use an anonymous avatar (as 95% do).

Many use GUber to promote other things. This is not a great forum for that agenda. As a GNuber, what you know about GUber is small, but growing daily. Unfortunately, what you don't know about GUber is very large and also growing daily.

Be warned!


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

KevRyde said:


> Rachel you seem like a total sweetheart and an awesome driver (meaning Uber doesn't deserve you). While it's probably nothing - except for the fact that Uber is an awful company run by awful people - an image search on your avatar pic leads directly to your twitter page and web site, so just be careful.


Well that's a bit scary. I don't wanna change my picture! But I guess I will :/

Do you think it's already too late?


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Brutal truth. Said in plain English, GUber retaliates aggressively and monitors this site. Why it was recommended to you to use an anonymous avatar (as 95% do).
> 
> Many use GUber to promote other things. This is not a great forum for that agenda. As a GNuber, what you know about GUber is small, but growing daily. Unfortunately, what you don't know about GUber is very large and also growing daily.
> 
> Be warned!


Who is promoting other things?


----------



## manuella (Sep 18, 2015)

RachelD said:


> So, I've basically been giving every passenger a 5 because so far they've all been fairly reasonable. However, I had one passenger tonight during a 4.5 surge who kept saying "I'm walking out right now" for well over 5 minutes. It was the 3rd time I'd had this passenger today, so I felt like she was taking advantage of the fact that she "knew" me perhaps. I almost cancelled, but then, it was 4.5 surge, and who knew if I'd get another ping if I did?
> 
> Anyway, when I dropped her off I rated her a 3 for keeping me waiting so long. I find it very odd that after 83 rides of 5 stars I now have less than that. So, I got my first less than 5 star rating. Was it from her? If so, it seems like retaliation for rating her lower. Can a pax see that do you think?
> 
> Anyway, it's not like the world is over, but it certainly makes me think twice about rating a passenger lower especially in this very small market. I have an especially nice vehicle (2015 GMC Acadia with black leather interior and dual climate control in the front as well as read climate control) and everybody compliments it and how big and new and nice it is. They're usually thrilled that it's a "step above" the rides they often get, so I can't see that anybody else docked me some stars tonight. I suppose it could've been a coincidence.


They pick up on your attitude , even when you will rate them 3 act like they are 5


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

manuella said:


> They pick up on your attitude , even when you will rate them 3 act like they are 5


That makes good sense lol.

I'm guessing my attitude at 2 am starts going downhill no matter what I'm rating people too lol. I may need to work on that. I try to drive until 3 am, but it's a HUGE STRETCH for me. By the end I am DYING!


----------



## KevRyde (Jan 27, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Brutal truth. Said in plain English, GUber retaliates aggressively and monitors this site. Be warned!


Based just on multiple comments posted by other Chi-Town drivers that I've come across on several other threads, it wouldn't surprise me if at least a few folk in Uber's Chicago office are monitoring this forum - just from the e-mails that other forum members have copy/pasted, those Chicago office employees totally epitomize ruthlessness - but if I take into account all the stories that my riders have told me about weird situations they've encountered with other drivers, it would seem that Uber already has enough on its plate such that monitoring this forum would be a low priority. But then again it appears that it's actually someone's job in Uber's San Diego office to identify, catalog and publish to their website a list of 45 rider complaints - a fact I find both totally funny yet completely disturbing - so it really wouldn't surprise me if the periodic monitoring of up.net appears on someone's job description.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm so tired of the whole rating thing. It drives me nuts and I have to stop looking. I don't drive much, yet. A few nights a week and a few rides a night. I can usually tell who's rating is who's when I look the next day, and it makes me insane. I can have a week of 5 star ratings, then, like last week, I go to a PAX in the dark - looking for the address, I pull up 3 houses past theirs. Dark street, no addresses on the mail box. I text her, tell her I'm there - she comes out but jokes she had to walk. I drive her and friends 2.5 miles, they tip $2 - she gives me a 1 star! It's got me at a 3.5 for the last 7 days and brought my overall down to a 4.6. Her rating and another 4 star the next day made me want to throw in the towel. 
I have no idea what makes people do that but I won't give a 5 star to any rider now unless it goes without any hitches and they tip. I drive with water, let them sit in the front, have the aux cord, big car, roomy, clean, chat with them. I give 5 star to everyone. Uber is going to lose a lot of good drivers, end up with the unemployable and hillbillies driving for them and become "that was a good idea, in theory" company in the next few years.


----------



## UberNow (Sep 12, 2015)

When I start driving again, I'll give all riders a 3* and below, 3 being average. If I don't like their attitude, 1*, really good people 4*. No one will ever get 5* from me anymore!

I have many accounts on cyberspace, all anonymous, no one can trace me on the internet, not even facebook.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Looking a the vote/poll standings as of this date & time (50%/50%) it is really depressing to see that so many drivers do not know how the rating system works and think that a pax could retaliate for a poor rating by giving the driver a poor rating. 
That does not speak well for our collective smarts.


----------



## bpagan (Oct 9, 2015)

4.75 after 180 trips. I got a msg about my low rating.....


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

bpagan said:


> 4.75 after 180 trips. I got a msg about my low rating.....


That's crazy and why I hate the rating system the way it's set up. There are so many variables out of our control that could lead to a 3 or under rating from someone who doesn't get it. I rider told me the other day they rated their last driver a 1 because she thought he was rude because she couldn't find the door handle to open the door and he didn't act quick enough to help her. That 1 and a few no ratings from riders and you have a low rating now for the number of rides you've given.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

capable said:


> why do the riders have a comment box attached to the rating and drivers don't have one ?


Uber knows riders woukd be appalled if they found out what we really think of them.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

bpagan said:


> 4.75 after 180 trips. I got a msg about my low rating.....


It would be funny if it weren't so manipulative.
4.75 is higher than the min required to drive SELECT.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

RachelD said:


> You know, come to think of it, I got approved as UberXL 2 weeks ago, and for 4 rides last night I reported over 4 passengers, and got 3 fare adjustments and then for the 4th I got an email saying "sorry UberXL isn't available in your area, so we can't adjust your fare." Perhaps the partner support rates us too? I don't know.
> 
> By the way, I responded asking them to clarify that I should turn down extra riders then if I can't get UberXL rates. I also asked what the insurance situation was if I drove UberX with more than 4 passengers. Shockingly, no response just yet. Seems like I'm not going to make it through this football season's game days as an Uber driver. This was short term thing for me just after OSU game days.


hop on the class action lawsuit


----------



## MR TECHNIC 1200 (Oct 27, 2015)

i don't like not knowing why my rating is dropped


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

MR TECHNIC 1200 said:


> i don't like not knowing why my rating is dropped


There's a really easy way to avoid that feeling.
Don't look at it.
Seriously - it takes time (and yes, we all feel that way and in the beginning it will keep you up at night).
But it doesn't matter. Some (MANY!) riders feel that a 4* rating is a very good rating - they would reserve 5*s for only the exceptional - a ride above and beyond their expectations. Others will down-rate a ride becuase of something outside your control, like the price, how long it took to get a ride and about a million other things.

Since there's nothing you can do about it - don't worry about it. Unless it's all 1 and 2*s, Uber won't even look at it until you have at least 50 rides... and from then on, your rating will be an average of your last 500 rides. As long as you're doing a good job and no one is writing in to complain about you, you're good to go. Drive for $ not *s.


----------

